# Fish Delivery Service Now Available



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I just got a motorcycle so starting next week Im going to offer a pilot project delivery service. 

Basically it works like this:

Say you live in Mississauga, but dont drive, but you want to buy fish off some guy in Pickering.

I would go get the fish for you in Pickering, bring them to your house or other location you specify, then you would pay me for the fish, as well as a pre-arranged delivery fee.

As a bonus if I wipe out on the way and spray your fish (and myself) all over the freeway, you will not be charged for the fish or delivery... I hope that doesnt happen.

What do you guys think?

'SCALES ON WHEELS'


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

What kind of bike did you get and how much is it on insurance?


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

I think its pretty awsome. Hope the bonus will never happen (knock on wood).


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I spoke w/Pablo this afternoon. I don't think he can keep w/the speed limit on the highway riding a Vespa...LMAO!!!

Best of luck on the new business venture, Pablo .


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Well...  

Firstly, I bought some flame decals after I met up with you, so the bike is now much faster.  

And what I had planned to do was just to use the King's highways like highway 11, 2, etc, where you can do sixty or seventy.. 

I told u I was doing 70 on the Lakeshore...  

As long as Im not going up hill I can so totally get 70 out of that thing...
(noticeable tone of sarcasm throughout)

100MPG dude


----------



## sourandmouldy (Apr 11, 2007)

*Fish Delivery Service*

Alright I'm in. How about a price on 20 Livebearers, 20 small feeder goldfish, and 10 Large feeder goldfish, every week to QEW and Winston Churchill? I'll even throw in a riding lesson so you don't splatter my order all over Dundas st. If it's easier you could double the order and only do it every two weeks. Give me a price and we can work out a day that works for you. Not a bad idea that you've come up with Pablo.

Sam


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

sourandmouldy said:


> Alright I'm in. How about a price on 20 Livebearers, 20 small feeder goldfish, and 10 Large feeder goldfish, every week to QEW and Winston Churchill? I'll even throw in a riding lesson so you don't splatter my order all over Dundas st. If it's easier you could double the order and only do it every two weeks. Give me a price and we can work out a day that works for you. Not a bad idea that you've come up with Pablo.
> 
> Sam


I know how to dide dude.. 

But ya thats cool. Where do you want them from? I'd be coming from Scarborough. PM me...

And if you're offering a lesson doesn't this mean you have your own bike?


----------

